# langages des *.mkv sur iPad et Ordi ?



## papoudu34 (26 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je télécharge des séries sur mon ordinateur (Windows 10 et fichiers .mkv):
- lorsque je les joue sur l'ordinateur (via VLC), aucun problème, le langage est "français".
- Si je les copie sur une USB Sandisk et les joue avec IXpand ou Topreel sur iPad, la langue est "anglais"! 
Que faire pour l'avoir en "français"?

Merci beaucoup

Bonne journée


----------



## Petidej (27 Septembre 2018)

Vlc iPhone peut-être ....


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Septembre 2018)

VLC


----------



## papoudu34 (27 Septembre 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> VLC


Bonjour,
pourquoi pas, mais comment lire la sandisk en VLC ?
Merci


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Septembre 2018)

comme d'habitude j'ai lu en diagonale 
je ne sais pas


----------



## byte_order (27 Septembre 2018)

Dans TopReel :
https://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/20680/~/using-subtitles-in-sandisk-topreel

J'ignore comment parametrer un langage de soustitre par défaut dans TopReel, par contre.

Autre alternative : FileBrowser, qui ajoute à l'app Files d'Apple l'accès à des sources externes non supportées nativement pas Apple, SanDisk IXpand inclus.
Du coup, il devient possible depuis Files de lancer VLC pour iOS avec un fichier sur un IXpand.

VLC, lui, supporte de définir un langage de soustitre par défaut.


----------



## papoudu34 (28 Septembre 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> Dans TopReel :
> https://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/20680/~/using-subtitles-in-sandisk-topreel
> 
> J'ignore comment parametrer un langage de soustitre par défaut dans TopReel, par contre.
> ...


Bonjour et merci.
Ton option FileBrowser me parait interessante mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment accéder à Sandisk via l'appli Files d''Apple:
peux-tu me dire comment?
Merci et bonne journée


----------



## byte_order (28 Septembre 2018)

papoudu34 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci.
> Ton option FileBrowser me parait interessante mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment accéder à Sandisk via l'appli Files d''Apple:
> peux-tu me dire comment?



Il faut FileBrowser for Business pour avoir le support du SanDisk via l'app Files (et dans toutes les apps qui permettent d'ouvrir un document) :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QapcHv7wA4

Sinon, dès la version de base de FileBrowser, y'a l'option "stream to another app", mais faut déjà avoir copier le film sur un support géré par le FileBrowser de base, donc pas une clé IXpand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojgmsoOe2zg


----------



## papoudu34 (1 Octobre 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> Il faut FileBrowser for Business pour avoir le support du SanDisk via l'app Files (et dans toutes les apps qui permettent d'ouvrir un document) :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QapcHv7wA4
> 
> Sinon, dès la version de base de FileBrowser, y'a l'option "stream to another app", mais faut déjà avoir copier le film sur un support géré par le FileBrowser de base, donc pas une clé IXpand...
> ...


Bonjour et merci pour tout!
Encore une question, cela coûte 12€ que je serais prêt à débourser... à condition d’être sur que cela marche!
Y a-t-il une solution pour tester cette chose?
Merci
Bonne journée à toi et merci


----------



## ScapO (1 Octobre 2018)

Des fois que : https://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/...UVkFiTjJWWEZ5NTRRTlBHRnBvME9jcXVsQSUyMSUyMQ==


----------



## USB09 (5 Octobre 2018)

Désolé , mais j’ai du mal à saisir l’interet des films en MKV si c’est pour les regarder en français. Autant les avoir en MP4 en français tout simplement. 

Pour répondre à ton souci, je pense que Filebrowser devrait faire l’affaire.


----------



## byte_order (5 Octobre 2018)

Peu importe le conteneur (et meme le codec video), le problème - parfois, pas toujours - c'est de pouvoir sélectionner automatiquement la piste audio et/ou la piste de sous-titre selon sa préférence et non son numero d'ordre d'apparition dans le fichier conteneur. 
Certains logiciels le font automatiquement avec une belle efficacité selon la langue paramétrée du système d'exploitation ou dans le logiciel de lecture, d'autre non, et dans ce cas il faut pouvoir changer de logiciel de lecture. Faut-il encore pouvoir le faire, et quand le fichier est sur une clé externe non reconnue nativement par iOS, cela pose effectivement un obstacle supplémentaire.


----------



## USB09 (5 Octobre 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> Peu importe le conteneur (et meme le codec video), le problème - parfois, pas toujours - c'est de pouvoir sélectionner automatiquement la piste audio et/ou la piste de sous-titre selon sa préférence et non son numero d'ordre d'apparition dans le fichier conteneur.
> Certains logiciels le font automatiquement avec une belle efficacité selon la langue paramétrée du système d'exploitation ou dans le logiciel de lecture, d'autre non, et dans ce cas il faut pouvoir changer de logiciel de lecture. Faut-il encore pouvoir le faire, et quand le fichier est sur une clé externe non reconnue nativement par iOS, cela pose effectivement un obstacle supplémentaire.


Oui en effet. Le souci c’est plus le moyen.


----------



## USB09 (5 Octobre 2018)

Moi j’ai opté pour un RAVPOWER (c’est un routeur portable) et on peut y brancher ce qu’on veut en usb ainsi qu’une carte SD. Je me sert de FileExplorer comme passerelle également avec Fichier. 
En gros je peux lire mes films sans souci. 

Note : FileExplorer lit les sous-titres et permet de les sélectionner.


----------

